# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Mahal Atau Murah?

## William Pantoni

Mungkin kita semua pernah mengalami ...bingung pilih pakan koi....saking banyaknya merek2 lokal maupun import. Dari yg murah sampai yg mahal sekali. Dari yang bagus sampai yang biasa2. Dan banyak pula yg bertestimoni berbagai merek dan rata2 semua hasil testimoni bagus. Jadi bertambah bingung. Pakan murah jg bagus, pakan mahal jg bagus.

Sebenarnya apa yg membuat suatu pakan lebih mahal / murah atau bagus / jelek dibanding dengan merek2 pakan lainnya? Dan bener kah jika suatu pakan bagus di A dan itu juga pasti bagus di B?

Mohon bisa berbagi dan disharing pendapat dan pengalamannya.............

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kempinskoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Untuk pakan yang saya pakai, saya sesuaikan dengan kantong juga  :: , terus diantara yang cocok dengan kantong saya saya pilih yang resasonable dalam artian komposisi pakan dan suppliernya juga.
Dan pilihan saya sekarang masih SS lumayan bagus buat ikan saya, rakus dan bergairah dan kolam gak terlalu kotor dibanding BP atau sekelasnya.

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## biiboid

numpang nanya yah senior, nubie beli yg kiloan 9rb sekantong, itu mah termasuk pakan murahan yak?

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## biiboid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

> Terima kasih untuk sharing nya....
> 
> Sebenarnya pertanyaan saya adalah : Apakah yg membuat suatu merek pakan lebih mahal / lebih bagus dari merek lainnya?
> Kandungan? Ingredient? atau brand name? atau .......?


 Om Will coba dibikin polling jenis pakan impor dan pakan lokal yang paling banyak digunakan para master disini...kalo saya seringnya pake SS tapi kalo lagi ada sisa uang jajan eh dapur kadang saki hikari atau sakai.

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

> sebenarnya yg dibahas ikan bgs yg seperti apa sie..??apa yg seperti champi2 jepang..??atw bgs dimata kita..??pertanyaanya hobis yg sdh bisa beli ikan juara jepang/sekelasnya apa msh menganggap pakan mahal itu mahal..??


Biasanya ikan bagus pasti mahal oom, tp yg mahal ndak selalu bagus, kalo yg champ di jepang biasanya ndak mahal lg tp sdh super muahal..........apalagi yg ukuran menengah keatas. 
Utk tau ikan bagus harus sering ke koi show, jalan2 ke dealer ato pond visit ke teman2 yg pialanya sdh bertumpuk2. 
Biasanya utk hi-end gitu harga pakan bukan masalah lg, melainkan pakan mana yg cocok utk ikannya spy kualitas ndak drop.  kalo saya saat rejeki mepet ya kasih wheatgerm aja, CMIIW

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

cuma 6 ekor Om .dikit ya..maklum baru belajar hehe..size kurang tahu pastinya ya..soalnya gak punya bak ukur. mungkin 40 an cm..

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> keliatannya gak mungkin bisa bagus body nya. kalau masalah ikan gak rusak ya mungkin iya


perlu dicoba...

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> Om WP...
> kebetulan saya usaha di bidang aquaculture jd cukup mengerti sdkt seluk beluk mengenai pakan, tp saya ini bukan nutritionist jd info yg saya dpt hanya surface level saja, sama2 belajar lah .
> Untuk menjawab om luki, brp lama pakan msh bs fresh bs kita liat dr moisture level. Kl misal 12% kandungan air tinggi, begitu kita buka dan penyimpanan ga kering bs lbh gampang jamuran. Kl bs cari pakan yg max moisture 10%.


saya baru tahu artinya moisture itu,Om..mantap penjelasannya. Kalau kadar air sekian persen dan ash sekian persen maksudnya apa,Om?

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

